# Idaho Weekly Hay Report



## downtownjr

Idaho Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 9,695 Last Week: 33,627 Last Year: 22,455
Tons Delivered: 6,000 Last Week: 2,000 Last Year:
Year to Date FOB: 307,215 Last Week: 297,520 Last Year: 404,918
YTD Delivered: 31,600 Last Week: 25,600 Last Year:

Compared to last week, all classes of Alfalfa sold steady. Export hay
not tested this week. Retail/feedstore/horse hay sold mostly steady. Buyer
demand moderate on Alfalfa while milk prices are on the decline. Demand for
retail hay and straw is moderate to good for all classes. Several farmers
currently occupied with wheat harvest along with second or third cutting
Alfalfa depending on which region of the state they are in.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Idaho Delivered prices
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Good 6,000 65.00-65.00 65.00

Idaho FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Supreme 600 245.00-245.00 245.00 165.00-165.00 165.00
Premium/Supreme 3,000 240.00-240.00 240.00
Good 1,620 195.00-210.00 196.88 110.00-135.00 118.45
Fair 3,485 160.00-185.00 169.46 100.00-110.00 107.59

Alfalfa Retail/feed store/horse 2-3 tie small sq bales
Good/Premium 30 195.00-195.00 195.00

Orchard/Alfalfa Mix Domestic Cattle 2-3 tie small sq bales
Fair 190 180.00-180.00 180.00

Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle Mid/Ton-3x3x8,3x4x8,4x4x8
Good 770 55.00-55.00 55.00 50.00-50.00 50.00


----------

